# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Managed C++ to C++/CLI converter

## Ted.

A Managed C++ to C++/CLI converter has been alluded to many times in the past as something that was under development.  

Could this please be released, even under the guise of an unsupported sample?  The window of usefulness is quickly passing for such a tool (as people would have found other ways to move over to the new syntax)

----------


## AymanS

As you indicated, the tool partially exists but not supported and not fully complete neither tested. However, we may release it on a case per cae basis. please feel free to ping me at aymans at microsoft dot com if you want to discuss this further.

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

